# Is Air ride for a daily driver?



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

deletation. im too poor for air....


_Modified by tomespo at 7:06 PM 7-7-2009_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Is Air ride for a daily driver? (tomespo)*

yeah theres plenty of people on here that daily their cars so if you get good quality parts you should be fine







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (tomespo)*

I daily my wagon except in the winter


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

i dont plan on driving it in the snow, but i will be driving it in the winter since i do go snowboarding like 4 times a week.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

I put 1100 miles on mine within two weeks of installing the air-ride. No leaks the first time around. And, as this is my only car, it'll be daily driven during winter.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

driven mine for yr+ now anywhere from 100mi a week to 50+ a day, that was the whole point of getting it?? lol 
It was for the convinience of it all.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

3 winters, ~44k miles daily driven on air, zero problems http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I thought the whole point of air was convenience? If my car wasn't daily driven I would happily cheap out and buy cheap coilovers and just drop it for shows or what ever, but with air you have the ability to drive low and smart if you there is an obstruction in the road you just raise it up and bam.


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

Mines a daily beater. I've only had it on the car for maybe 2 months, but no problems yet. It will definitely get winter beaten this year for sure. Everyday, no matter what.
I hope everything works ok..


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Is Air ride for a daily driver? (tomespo)*

Mine is the family wagon. I usually make a 200-300 trip in it once a month.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

no problem here... i love it








it will go into hibernation this winter though...


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

love my bagged daily


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

are alot of people on bagyards or did you put bags over coils?


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Is Air ride for a daily driver? (tomespo)*

i daily mine and ive been on air for a little over a year now with no problems and probly put 10k miles on it


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_are alot of people on bagyards or did you put bags over coils?

In terms of daily driver duties, there's really no difference. Bagyards go higher and can ride at lower PSI's....but they'll both make for plausible daily driver options as long as you install everything correctly.


----------

